# Sportwagen TDI Belly pan? Easy to do oil change?



## LarryNH914 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,
I have a passat (with a totally mangled belly pan thanks to dealer abuse during recall maintenance). It is currently held up by VW installed twist ties after they got rid of my purchased belly pan nuts and bolts.....
I personally have given up on removing the pan for oil changes, I brought an oil extractor instead and remove the antifreeze overflow to access the oil filter.
But, I am considering a Jetta SportWagen TDI.
Can anyone tell me:
1) Is the belly pan a royal pain in the neck like my Passat 1.8t?
2) can the oil be changed without Belly Pan removal?
3) Can the oil filter be accessed without removing the belly pan?
Sometimes it seems VW does everything in it's power to discourage simple DIY, and some pros just use "duct tape" mentality (Like the missing bumper bolt (DANGEROUS!, only 4 Bolts hold it on) I found doing the 2nd timing belt change, done at a dealer..... I wish I could trust my car to pros, but since there are some bad ones, I can't trust my car to the dealer)
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

if you suck the oil out, everything should be able to be done from above.
TDI's tend to use full belly pans for better aerodynamics under the car for better fuel economy


----------



## LarryNH914 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thanks....
I do appreciate the aerodynamics, but and access door for oil change would be nice








But as long as I can get to the oil filter, I am content with extracting the oil.
Larry


----------

